# Snowplows on 2003 and later Wranglers?



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

While looking at all the available snowplows to find one to put on my 04 TJ, I notice that many manufactures do not list or recommend putting a plow on a TJ that is newer than a 02. Does anybody run one? Had any problems? Anyone know why some aren't recommended for 03 and later models?


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

Just checked the axle ratings on my 'X':
FGAWR 2200
RGAWR 2650
GVWR 4450

This seems to be the same as 97-2003 Wranglers.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway 7' 6" with down pressure, 6'8" or 7'6"


----------



## plow612 (Aug 25, 2009)

I run a 7' Meyer on my 2005 and haven't had any problems.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Max Wedge;812403 said:


> While looking at all the available snowplows to find one to put on my 04 TJ, I notice that many manufactures do not list or recommend putting a plow on a TJ that is newer than a 02. Does anybody run one? Had any problems? Anyone know why some aren't recommended for 03 and later models?


They only recommend plows for jeeps with 2.5 liter four cylinder engines, but I just put a Snow Dogg MD75 on my 2000 TJ with a 4.0 liter 6 cylinder engine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We do a lot of the Snoway 22 series on 6 cylinder jeeps. I have one customer running a 6'6" uni-mount on a six cylinder with no additional suspension up-grades and loves it.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far, everyone. I was at a Boss dealer today, and he had no listing for 03-06 TJ's. He was reluctant to order and install one that was not lifted.
I still can not understand WHY nobody lists one for the 03-06, 4 or 6 cylinder. Maybe a frame change for impact standards? The 04's and up had new FMVSS standards it had to adhere to, which is why the seat height dropped, and the plastic surrounds for the windshield and rollbar changed.
That's my only guess, but I'm willing to research other ideas.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway lists one.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

I see they offer one. I will check that out. Just need to find a local dealer around Lapeer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/showDealers


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

basher;814225 said:


> Snoway lists one.


Hey Basher
How bout a plow for a 97 Grand Cherokee? I have one to sell, would like to buy a regular jeep, but if I can't sell the GC I was thinking about hand a small plow on that for driveways.

Regards Mike


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No GC except for 07-08 (maybe 09) thoug I've heard tales of it being done.


----------



## Miller1155 (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you put one on a 2000 Cherokee Sport?


----------

